# How early can you hit an owl call?



## savilcr (Feb 17, 2009)

whats the best time to do it and how early can you (if you want to hit a couple different spots that morning)


----------



## wack em (Feb 17, 2009)

As early as you want. Owls call all night. Remember just because he dosent gobble at your owl call doesn't mean he is not there or that he isn't going to be on fire when daylight hits.
I prefer to let the woods come to life on their own rather than owl hooting or crow calling


----------



## Jody Hawk (Feb 17, 2009)

wack em said:


> As early as you want. Owls call all night.



Exactly, some years ago I was easing down a logging road in the dark. It was way before the crack of dawn when all of a sudden an owl hooted. A turkey gobbled less  than 75 yards away in the complete darkness.


----------



## South GA Bow Only (Feb 17, 2009)

"I prefer to let the woods come to life on their own rather than owl hooting or crow calling"

exactly!  There is plenty of natural calling in the woods.


----------



## celticfisherman (Feb 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Exactly, some years ago I was easing down a logging road in the dark. It was way before the crack of dawn when all of a sudden an owl hooted. A turkey gobbled less  than 75 yards away in the complete darkness.



I've had that happen. Had to go back to the truck and change shorts...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Feb 17, 2009)

I try to stay consistent with my surroundings, I usually wait until I hear nature waking up.


----------



## Huntinfool (Feb 17, 2009)

Here's how I work an owl locator.  No, I'm not a pro.  But it seems to serve me pretty well.

Two scenarios really.

#1:  If I know that birds are in the area, my philosophy is "why would I do anything to screw it up?"  I just let them wake up naturally and then, if I need to locate them again to get closer, I'll hit an owl call just to make sure I'm going to the right spot.

#2:  If I don't know that birds are there or if I know they are there and it's getting light fast with no gobbles, then I'll go ahead and hit it to see if they're just being tight lipped.  In this case, though, I still give them some time to wake up.  It seems to me that owls like to really get going as light is breaking for just a few minutes.  So, I'll let it get just light, give 'em a few minutes to wake up and make some noise and, if they don't, I'll hit it.

But it DRIVES ME NUTS when I'm waiting for light and I hear a truck drive up, two guys get out, slam the doors, load their guns and then 5 seconds later...I hear an owl call going nuts.  Wait ten seconds....slam doors....crank up truck and move on.


----------



## wack em (Feb 17, 2009)

Jody Hawk said:


> Exactly, some years ago I was easing down a logging road in the dark. It was way before the crack of dawn when all of a sudden an owl hooted. A turkey gobbled less  than 75 yards away in the complete darkness.



I was calling for a guy on one of my places three years ago in early May. We were crossing a creek about an hour before daylight to get settled in a hardwood bottom on the the other side. My buddy stepped on a stick and it cracked real loud. When he did an owl laughed down the creek 100 yards or so and a bird cut him off not more than 150 yards in the other direction. I knew the pines he was roosted in so we got within 50 yards of them and waited for daylight. The bird hammered on the roost and caught a face full of 5's as soon as his feet hit the ground.


----------



## fspch (Feb 17, 2009)

I wait till I hear the first crow of the morning before I use any locator call, and then use it only if I don't hear a gobbler sound off.


----------



## Randy (Feb 17, 2009)

David Mills said:


> I try to stay consistent with my surroundings, I usually wait until I hear nature waking up.




Exactly.  In fact, I rarely use an owl call.  I find that most turkeys gobble on their own.


----------



## BirdNut (Feb 17, 2009)

Same as all above...also, don't make the mistake of walking down a road and hooting every 20 feet or so.  Use it sparingly if at all only to confirm a birds location...

Years ago I had roosted a turkey on our lease near the property line.  In the morning I went and set up waiting for the woods to wake-up as all mentioned above.  Soon, the aforementioned bird was gobbling.  Very soon after, I heard an owl up on the railraod on the ridge.  Then the "Owl" moved and hooted again, and again, and again.  Pretty soon the bird went completely silent and I never saw him.

I find it best to let the crows and owls around me shock the birds into gobbling.  If they don't I try to use a locator sparingly-mostly a crow call up on a ridge.


----------



## Toddmann (Feb 17, 2009)

I personally do not use a locator call, but if I did I would probably agree with the majority above and wait until the woods start to wake up.  I do not want the gobbler to do too much gobbling on the roost because  that just sends more hunters my way.


----------



## hawglips (Feb 17, 2009)

I also prefer to let them gobble with me being silent.  

But if your owl call actually sounds like a real owl, there is no harm in hooting sporadically in an effort to provoke a gobble.  I don't know if it bothers the turkeys or not, but it sure bothers me when I hear guys owl hooting or crow calling, and they sound like they just bought a call from K-mart and have never heard a real owl or crow.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 17, 2009)

Well I do use an owl call and have used one for 20 years.  I usually like to be where I want to owl call from at or around 6:50 or so.  I stand there and just listen.  Usually by that time I hear an owl call on his own but if I don't I usually call around 7 and usually I hear a gobble answer my call.  I do this to pin point where they are so I can get set up.  Sometimes You hear multiple gobbles so you can pick and choose where you want to go from there.  Anyway when I hear the gobble I usually move closer to that area and wait for the bird to gobble on his own but if he does not I might owl call again to get a more exact location for the bird.  I usually never owl call again after I know where the bird is.  
I have also owled called in the middle of the day and gotten a gobble when nothing else would work.  
A couple of years ago I owled called and I did not hear anything but knew there were turkeys close by so I pulled out my goose call and blew it and I had three birds gobble back at me.  We set up right there and called all three of them in within 15 min.  Two of the three hit the ground as my Friend and I doubled up.


----------



## howl (Feb 17, 2009)

While it could work anytime, it is most likely to work in the fifteen minutes after the birds start singing. I always try to get owls to respond to me and get them going. An owl closer to a gobbler than I am is more likely to get it to sound off.

It is better yet to know where he is and have him stay silent until you shoot him. Gobbling calls hunters and hens. You want neither.


----------



## Brad (Feb 17, 2009)

I normally use a owl hooter in the evening when I am trying to roost one and rarely use it in the morning. Like what was said earlier let the woods wake up on its own.


----------



## BOSSOFTHEWOODS (Feb 17, 2009)

howl said:


> While it could work anytime, it is most likely to work in the fifteen minutes after the birds start singing. I always try to get owls to respond to me and get them going. An owl closer to a gobbler than I am is more likely to get it to sound off.
> 
> It is better yet to know where he is and have him stay silent until you shoot him. Gobbling calls hunters and hens. You want neither.


Same here, I wish I had called up as many turkeys as I have owls & crows. Like hearing a bunch of owls carrying on almost as much as gobbling. Then the crows come to check it out & ole boss tom just has to put his two cents in. 
Also had it work roosting one @ dark more than anything else I've tried. Had an owl follow me & the wife back to the truck one evening landing right above me every time. She said "I sure hope thats a girl owl!"


----------



## robertyb (Feb 17, 2009)

There is no flat ground where I hunt other than the roads. I usually hit the owl hooter as soon as I am ready to move fast as I might have from a 5 to 30 minute fast run to get set up depending on what ridge a bird sounds off on. I have had many a bird answer in the dark over the years. If no answer on the first series of hoots I will find a good seat and wait for one to gobble on his own.

After opening week I usually just wait and listen till after 1st light.


----------



## Covehnter (Feb 17, 2009)

I always try to wait for the first song bird to stir and then thats when i do my thing. You can wait on them to do it if you want, but if i can make him gobble 5 minutes sooner thats 5 minutes of dark i have to close the distance. And having the owls fly to ya and get fired up is a great way to start a morning, I love having them laughin back at me. 

I think alot of the problems with owling is that it doesnt sound like an owl. Get outside and make sure you compare before the season, you can usually hear them somewhere.


----------



## beginnersluck (Feb 18, 2009)

wack em said:


> As early as you want. Owls call all night. Remember just because he dosent gobble at your owl call doesn't mean he is not there or that he isn't going to be on fire when daylight hits.
> I prefer to let the woods come to life on their own rather than owl hooting or crow calling



Ditto.  I was out on the back deck Monday night grilling some deer steak and I heard one.  I hear it all the time at night.

Let the sun come up before you take off...besides, that's why it's good to scout.  When you know they're in there but don't hear them at first light or before...you'll be ok!


----------



## killerv (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't use them anymore, I don't even keep one in my vest. I think most people can't get them to sound right anyway. I also don't like to advertise where I am to other hunters, you can tell most of the time if it's a real owl or not. I've run off many of tresspassers blowing terrible locator calls. just one of those things you have to deal with, seems like you have to deal with it more come turkey season.


----------



## JSpinks (Feb 18, 2009)

If I know where birds are I avoid it at all cost.  If it is a new place I try it once or twice early so I can get a good start on my setup.  The earlier a bird gobbles the quicker a hen will move in.


----------



## DUKE (Feb 18, 2009)

I hit it early while it is still dark if one fires off I will move in closer while it is dark to set up.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Feb 19, 2009)

wack em said:


> As early as you want. Owls call all night. Remember just because he dosent gobble at your owl call doesn't mean he is not there or that he isn't going to be on fire when daylight hits.
> I prefer to let the woods come to life on their own rather than owl hooting or crow calling



What he said!


----------



## Big Kuntry (Feb 19, 2009)

Huntinfool said:


> Here's how I work an owl locator.  No, I'm not a pro.  But it seems to serve me pretty well.
> 
> Two scenarios really.
> 
> ...




Great post! Yeah, I've had that happen...lol.


----------



## joejack (Feb 20, 2009)

If your hunting close enough to a road to hear tires crunching gravel, car doors slamming, and guys blowing locator calls then the turkeys in that area have heard it all many times. Blowing a locator in that situation would more than likely shut them down. Use it to your advantage. Get behind the bird and he will probably walk right into your lap.


----------



## Phillip Thurmond (Feb 20, 2009)

I think some of you are giving the turkeys more credit than they should.  Turkeys don't think or reason.  They have only two things on their mind this time of year.  #1 Food and # 2 Sex.  The femals are thinking food and from the time there feet hit the ground they are scratching and eating.  The males will also feed but are thinking more about SEX!  Use an Owl call if you want Turkeys don't know its  a human blowing the thing.  don't give turkeys more credit than they should.  they are not smart!  they can't think!  I don't believe they remember either.


----------



## joejack (Feb 20, 2009)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> I think some of you are giving the turkeys more credit than they should.  Turkeys don't think or reason.  They have only two things on their mind this time of year.  #1 Food and # 2 Sex.  The femals are thinking food and from the time there feet hit the ground they are scratching and eating.  The males will also feed but are thinking more about SEX!  Use an Owl call if you want Turkeys don't know its  a human blowing the thing.  don't give turkeys more credit than they should.  they are not smart!  they can't think!  I don't believe they remember either.



So, your saying a turkey doesnt recognize a coyotes howl and know its a danger to them? The # 1 thing on a turkeys mind is staying alive. They do learn to associate sounds to danger and it is imprinted in their brain.


----------



## Brad (Feb 24, 2009)

Using a locator call you are trying to elicit a shock gobble same as someone sneeking up behind you and startling you and you say oh crap before you have realized you have said anything. If turkeys are hearing the same sounds at the same times from the same spots you have lost the startle factor and they wont respond as good. Where I hunt we have a ton of crows and they are very vocal and the turkeys just dont respond to crow calls. I sont think they can really reason either but I know they can loose sensitivity to locator calls.


----------



## rutandstrut (Feb 24, 2009)

If I know there are Owls in the area I am hunting I will use one when the Daylight just starts to break. I will use it to fire up the Owls as much as the Gobblers. I have called in as many as 7 Owls and between them and the 9 Gobblers that were Gobbling at them it was almost too much to take! I didn't know which one to go after first! I started to move and used the Owl Call to pinpoint the Gobblers again, prior to picking out my Final Setup position. 

I also agree that people give Turkeys too much credit for being smart. Their Brain is the size of a peanut and they do not have the ability to reason like a Human does! They have several things on their mind from the time they are hatched, Staying alive (this is dealt with by fight or flight depending on the size of the adversary), eating (if they don't eat everyday they will die) and breeding. They react to a stimulus and have much faster reaction time than most of the predators that are trying to eat them. I think a lot of people give Turkey's too much credit for being smart.


----------



## georgiabuckbuster (Feb 24, 2009)

Phillip Thurmond said:


> I think some of you are giving the turkeys more credit than they should.  Turkeys don't think or reason.  They have only two things on their mind this time of year.  #1 Food and # 2 Sex.  The femals are thinking food and from the time there feet hit the ground they are scratching and eating.  The males will also feed but are thinking more about SEX!  Use an Owl call if you want Turkeys don't know its  a human blowing the thing.  don't give turkeys more credit than they should.  they are not smart!  they can't think!  I don't believe they remember either.



i have got to really disagree on all of that.  the main thing on a turkeys brain is staying alive and i know that they can tell a real hen yelp from a bad mouth yelp so therefore they can tell with owl hooting also and guys never owl hoot and yelp close together.  it is something that is not natural as turkeys and owls are natural enemies and that will shut a bird up quick.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 13, 2009)

I heard a real owl cut loose this morning at 7:15 and two birds gobbled down the creek. It was still very dark.


----------



## hoppie (Mar 13, 2009)

I have always tried getting as many owls in the area going about 15-30 minutes before daylight as someone mentioned earlier. This makes the chances of him responding better. As far as crow locator, my dad always told me to way till I heard the first crow.


----------



## scott ellis (Mar 13, 2009)

If turkeys could tell bad calling from good calling, well 3/4's of the nation would not kill turkeys...Not trying to be rude, just being truthful.  If he is hot and looking for love, it doesnt really matter how good or bad you call.  

As for the owl hooting, as someone stated earlier owls hoot all nite long so it would not be unnatural to hoot an hour before daylight. Sometimes it will elicit a gobble.  For me this is great because I can move on him in the cover of darkness.....In saying that If I am hunting public land, as also previously stated, I do not want to draw too much attention to him, as it will attract other hunters.....

s.e.


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 13, 2009)

My last owl call hit the forest floor just as far away from me as I could throw it. 

Don't own one, need one or let anyone hunting with me blow on an owl call.

Too many bad experiences in the past...........especially on a WMA


----------



## Jody Hawk (Mar 13, 2009)

bull0ne said:


> My last owl call hit the forest floor just as far away from me as I could throw it.
> 
> Don't own one, need one or let anyone hunting with me blow on an owl call.
> 
> Too many bad experiences in the past...........especially on a WMA



I've killed one public land bird that I doubt that I would have ever killed without my Primos Power Owl. I was standing in my listening spot one morning well after gobbling time and hadn't heard nothing. I was just about to walk up the creek when I decided to hit my owl hooter. A gobbler answered less than 75 yards up the creek right where I was about to head !!!!!! Ten minutes and a few yelps later, I was toten him out !!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

I won't go to the woods without my owl hooter, whether it be public or private land. Sometimes that is all it takes to get a gobbler gobbling on those not so perfect mornings !!!!!!!!!!!! I like my Primos hooter, it sounds as natural as you can get imo.


----------



## gahunter12 (Mar 13, 2009)

I agree as above. I dont use a owl or crow call any more when hunting public land. Usually the other hunters will be hooting and crowing so I just get into position where I plan on hunting and let nature and the other hunters do the rest. Usually after the first morning of hearing owls and crows you can forget a tom sounding off to a owl from the roost. I will use one on my hunting lease since I'm the only one that turkey hunts on our club and the the surrounding clubs. Those guys dont hear everything that Bass Pro and Walmart sale on the first morning.


----------

